# WC noob - Reserator XT draining



## WinterNova (May 21, 2007)

I'm looking to replace the coolant in my Reserator XT, which is long overdue. However, I've never drained a cooling system before and really don't know where to start. How best should I go about draining and then flushing my WC setup?


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I have used this in the past.

YouTube - How to drain your water cooling loop? Easy!


----------



## WinterNova (May 21, 2007)

That's what I needed to see. Now I just hope I don't make a mess. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah its a really good vid, i've used it many times!

If you can understand him!


:grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

daz has a bunch of good videos at his site, well worth a look.
http://www.dazmode.com/_Reviews/ReviewsHome.htm


----------

